# American Tactical Nova Freedom air rifle



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just found a new air rifle that would be great to add to the pile. It's a PCP rifle that has a hand pump built in. So you can fill or top off the tank as you shoot. No carrying a separate pump or air tank to refill the rifle. Plus you can keep your pressure consistent for accuracy. Shoot a few times and simply pump it back up. Looks like a tack driver from the review.

It's only listed at $380. Couple links below.






https://hardairmagazine.com/reviews/american-tactical-nova-freedom-pcp-air-rifle-review-22-caliber/


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Chipper said:


> Just found a new air rifle that would be great to add to the pile. It's a PCP rifle that has a hand pump built in. So you can fill or top off the tank as you shoot. No carrying a separate pump or air tank to refill the rifle. Plus you can keep your pressure consistent for accuracy. Shoot a few times and simply pump it back up. Looks like a tack driver from the review.
> 
> It's only listed at $380. Couple links below.
> 
> ...


Looks interesting. I'd like to know how hard it is to pump.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Cant say anything about the rifle, but I must say its name is an overkill by far, "Tactical Nova Freedom" just sounds ridiculus,


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm supposed to keep a count up to 60 pumps?
They want me to count while I'm shooting? No way I'm not going to mess that up.
Psssh....

:vs_smirk:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Cant say anything about the rifle, but I must say its name is an overkill by far, "Tactical Nova Freedom" just sounds ridiculus,


Sounds like America


----------

